# Supposed Debit Card Scam



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I can't vouch for the validity of this, but it sure sounds plausible.

It happened at Wal-Mart (Supercenter Store #1279, 10411 N Freeway 45, Houston , TX 77037 ) a month ago. I bought a bunch of stuff, over $150, & I glanced at my receipt as the cashier was handing me the bags. I saw a cash-back of $40. I told her I didn't request a cash back & to delete it. She said I'd have to take the $40 because she couldn't delete it. I told her to call a supervisor. Supervisor came & said I'd have to take it.. I said NO! Taking the $40 would be a cash advance against my Discover & I wasn't paying interest on a cash advance!!!!! If they couldn't delete it then they would have to delete the whole order. So the supervisor had the cashier delete the whole order & re-scan everything! The second time I looked at the electronic pad before I signed & a cash-back of $20 popped up. At that point I told the cashier & she deleted it. The total came out right. The cashier agreed that the electronic pad must be defective. Obviously the cashier knew the electronic pad was defective because she NEVER offered me the $40 at the beginning. Can you imagine how many people went through before me & at the end of her shift how much money she pocketed?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah a lot....yeah I can imagine. Glad you discovered her scam.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The transaction shows when, where and even what register. One complaint may be argued as a mistake or even a scam by the customer but 2 and that cashier is looking for a new job. Sure they can scam a few people but the end of the day they go to jail and you get your money back.

BTW - I will not use a debit card.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Credit Card = If something goes wrong - you have every protection in the world

Debit Card = If something goes wrong - You're on your own.

As much as i travel - There are simply too many benefits to having a credit card and none for using a debit card -- IMO...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I use my cc for everything, even have some bills that are paid with it. The only place I have to use debit is at Winco. I have very nice airmiles added up on my cc.I make payments every 10 days or so on my cc.
I eyeball my receipts carefully and beleive it or not have had items show up on my saleslip that I didn't buy,must be a scam of another type.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing beats a pocketfull of cash.

The charges that many fuel stops charge for using any card is high. Then when I go to Canada its like 5 bucks for every use.

Cash saves me money and I dont have to deal with these scams. Cause they are everywhere.

Carey


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Debit cards must be different in Canada. When I use my debit card, which is quite often, the money comes directly from my bank account and is not like a credit card. Everyone uses debit here. If I get cash back from Walmart, I always have to initial my receipt saying I received the cash.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I use my credit card for everything and pay the balance when the bill comes. I do not have a debit card. I do have an old fashioned bank atm card that I can use worldwide to access my savings/checking accounts. These cards require a 4 digit pin to be used. If it is lost, it is pretty much useless to the finder. Most banks still offer these, however, I hd to specifically ask for it. I do not and will not carry a debit card. phillip


----------

